# freezing hot dog buns..



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

this sounds silly, I'm totally serious. I freeze nothing but bread in my top fridge freezer. just toss it in..freeze...always good. many loaves fit there. I freeze hamburger buns...no problem. I take hot dog buns (bought, but I'm sure you guessed that) and with their original wrap on, I also put them in a ziplock freezer bag. darned if they aren't ALWAYS hard and icky, even after only a week or two. I'm not a big hot dog person, but sometimes we like to get a fire going and roast a couple. frustrating that only the hot dog buns don't seem to keep well. any idea why? they are always fresh when frozen, and I don't buy many so it's not like we have them in the freezer for weeks. I can't figure it out.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Are you getting all the air out? I use regular freezer bags with a twist tie and get as much air out as possible, never really had a problem with anything including hot dog buns


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I do make sure all air is out. it's the strangest thing to me. all bread items freeze fine for long periods, except those darn hot dog buns! I think I'll not buy them now unless we know we're planning to roast a couple. it happened the other day...and I knew as soon as I thought they'd be thawed that they felt hard and stale. ugh. 

I have all sorts of bread items frozen, from regular bread to homemade. regular buns to hoagie buns to bagels and English muffins. we could live a month eating breads like lunatics. but those hot dog buns........no way do I want those stale, hard things.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

It doesn't make too much sense because I figure they use the same bread formula for hotdog buns as for hamburger buns only make them in different molds. That sure is odd. I've never had it happen and I freeze all sorts of breadstuffs.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

that is kinda strange, i too figured the hamburger and hot dog buns are all the same..
Don't throw them away though, add some butter and garlic to them and broil them and you got perfectly good bread stick's or some croutons...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe you just need to try DIFFERENT types of hotdog buns.

Mon


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I don't know what kind of different hot dog buns I could try from the store. but those are the only ones I double bag with freezer bags and still go funky! it has had me stumped for ages, but I guess it is what it is. just can't stock up on hot dog store buns for me. odd, but true!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

my hubby lines the top shelf of the freezer with thin cardboard, like from a cereal type box thickness, and puts it on the sides and top of the bread as well, kinda like a sleeve that all the bread/buns go into, and it keeps them much longer and fresher..


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We used to freeze hot dog buns at the drive in theatre. The only way to make them even halfway passable was to put them in the steamer briefly and then toast them on the grill. The New England style buns (where the sides are all joined together like dinner rolls) work much better for freezing.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a problem with one side of the bun drying out. If you remove the metal twist tie, spritz a few drops of water into the bag, and nuke them for 20 seconds or so they come out hot and soft. Not as good as fresh but better than stale.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

That is strange. I used to run the concession stand for our high school stadium. One year I had tons of hotdog buns left over after football season so I tossed them in the freezer and used them for soccer season next spring. 

Hamburger buns on the other hand could only last a couple of weeks in the freezer. After that they would turn to crumbs when you tried to use them.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Yep, toast them or heat them a little in the oven, they will be fine then.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I do toast them.  hub wanted a hot dog the other day, and he thought the toasted bun was an extra. ha! didn't tell him it was to hide the stale.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

mamita said:


> I don't know what kind of different hot dog buns I could try from the store. but those are the only ones I double bag with freezer bags and still go funky! it has had me stumped for ages, but I guess it is what it is. just can't stock up on hot dog store buns for me. odd, but true!


If those are the ONLY ones you freeze, either 1. those are the type that doesn't freeze well, or 2. ALL hot dog buns do not freeze well.

Most people who've replied say they have problems too, but SOME say no problem. So, my suggestion to try different type/maker of hot dog buns.

BTW, Last I remember, I had no problem with frozen hot dog buns, BUT I just made garlic toast with them.

Mon


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We used the hot dog buns at school .....they sprayed it with garlic/butter spray and toasted it....served with spaghetti...YUMMY


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish I knew but the hotdog buns aleays seem to go bad for us especially cheap ones but our other bread is just fine. I have tried toasting and the water and microwave but my hotdog buns are dry and hard even the chickens will not eat them


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

why I think it's so odd is that I freeze bought hamburger buns, and they are always fine........weeks later. to me a bought hot dog bun is just a skinny hamburger bun, right? so I take both...put in to a ziplock freezer bag..and the hamburger buns will be fine, the hot dogs buns all stiff and freezer burn icks. I don't know. luckily we don't eat hot dogs often, but I'm sort of over trying to freeze the buns for sure!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I will sometimes buy buns for everyone else to use, but I almost always just use a piece of bread. The bun seems too thick to me.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

funny, Melissa, cause I am the same. I don't want all that bun. I prefer a thin slice of bread.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Could it be _where_ in the freezer you're storing them?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

mamita said:


> this sounds silly, I'm totally serious. I freeze nothing but bread in my top fridge freezer. just toss it in..freeze...always good. many loaves fit there. I freeze hamburger buns...no problem. I take hot dog buns (bought, but I'm sure you guessed that) and with their original wrap on, I also put them in a ziplock freezer bag. darned if they aren't ALWAYS hard and icky, even after only a week or two. I'm not a big hot dog person, but sometimes we like to get a fire going and roast a couple. frustrating that only the hot dog buns don't seem to keep well. any idea why? they are always fresh when frozen, and I don't buy many so it's not like we have them in the freezer for weeks. I can't figure it out.


I have no answers. But I have to tell you how glad I am that it's not just me.:shrug:


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Could it be _where_ in the freezer you're storing them?


no. I store many, many loaves of bread in my fridge freezer. I store many, many hoagie, hamburger buns in my big freezer. stored the same way as the hot dog buns......wrapped in their wrapper, then put in a freezer bag. sometimes I wrap them in saran wrap around their bag, then the freezer bag. anything I thaw is amazing..........except those stupid hot dog buns! they. don't. freeze. well. for whatever reason. go figure!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

they make pretty good french toast sticks, even stale! my kids actually prefer hot dog french toast over real french toast with french bread


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought this was just me, too. 
DD had a 4th of July party w/tons of buns left over, I said 'freeze 'em', she said, 'um...have you ever done that? They do not freeze well!'


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think it's the brand of bun that's the problem. We know that if you don't eat the Kroger buns the first day or two, then those are not good to eat due to the stale/dry texture. Freezing doesn't help. Microwaving doesn't help. Toasting makes them something else and they can be eaten, but not as a fresh bun. 

One good thing is to serve the hotdog with a lot of toppings and eat it with a fork. Bread/bun can be included, or not. Then again, that sort of defeats the purpose of eating hotdogs as an easy pick up type of food. 

What's a good brand of hot dog bun?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm gonna buy some just to experiment.

I wonder if it the lack of density in hot dog buns, versus other bread products.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

We get truck fulls of day old bread for our chickens. I freeze a lot of it to last longer. You are right the hot dog buns are the worse when you freeze them, hamburger also. The homemade store ones arent bad, just the commercial bags. I toast them slightly either on the wood stove in winter or in the toaster oven. More so, I will feed those out first to the chickens and we eat the good bread...lol

I used to waitress years ago and cook. The owner, I swear he had free bread, frozen. We had to place thawed rolls on the grill with butter stuff, (Not real butter I'm sure lol) and put a splash of water next to it and place lid over to capture the steam. Everyone loved the food. No one knew the rolls were old and frozen... LMBO..


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

I whole heartily agree it's the brand. I find Kroger buns substandard as well as some of the super cheap Save-a-lot / generic buns. We don't double wrap them either and eat them within the month. No problems except you can't rush thawing them have to do it at room temp.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> I have a problem with one side of the bun drying out. If you remove the metal twist tie, spritz a few drops of water into the bag, and nuke them for 20 seconds or so they come out hot and soft. Not as good as fresh but better than stale.


Do you freeze in microwave safe plastic? Many cheaper plastics off gas and put chemicals into your food that people shouldn't eat.


----------

